# who's the lady in the photo?



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2005)

does anyone recognize this woman?  photo is from the arnold expo.

thanks!

http://www.femflex.com/free/pics/20050427arnoldexposimon/dsc_1287.jpg


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't know but when you find out someone let me know. Please!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2005)

will do.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2005)

Who is the Supp Booth she is by?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2005)

She has a name tag on, try to find another picture and you may find out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2005)

nice body but she has kind of a crazy look in her eyes.


----------



## heeholler (Jul 19, 2005)

Or you can just go through the site and just keep looking to see who it is.

http://www.femflex.com/menu/photos.htm


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2005)

i saw the name tag - but none of the photos make it so you can read the darn thing.

i don't think she has a photo session up on the site - just the candid expo photos.

thanks though.  not a big major deal.  i thought someone (psst - jodie  ) might recognize her


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2005)

w8?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't.  I can email Kenny and see if he knows.


----------



## heeholler (Jul 19, 2005)

Can try looking through these galleries also. I see a K on the nake tag, or atleast that is what it appears to be.

http://www.amg-lite.com/


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 19, 2005)

The answer...

Jodie,
Yes, her name is Karen Zaremba and she was 3rd in the short class in figure at both the Jr. USA and the Jr Nationals this year.  She is from Michigan.  She is a sweetheart and is a regular in MuscleMag when he does swimsuit and lingerie shoots.  She was one of my models who manned my booth when I had a booth at the Arnold Classic 5 or 6 years ago.
 KK


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice posterior development.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Jul 19, 2005)

dont know


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks!  i knew you'd all come through


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I don't.  I can email Kenny and see if he knows.




LMAO, if anyone would know it would be that perverted freak!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO, if anyone would know it would be that perverted freak!


I don't think we are talking about the same Kenny.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I don't think we are talking about the same Kenny.



maybe we aren't?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 20, 2005)

Now Bobby is the perverted freak.  Kenny K knows everyone and is not a pervert.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2005)

haha, oh yeah, bobby! Will he be at the Olympia this year??  (please say yes...please say yes....please say yes.).


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> haha, oh yeah, bobby! Will he be at the Olympia this year??  (please say yes...please say yes....please say yes.).


He goes all the time.  He'll be there for the adult video awards.  You should go with him......


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2005)

This girl is a freak of nature...

OMFG

Unbelievably HOT!....

She can't be from Michigan... -  

Why does Jodie always say these girls are sweethearts???
They can't all be that nice, can they??

(Another reason I say, she's not from Michigan)


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 20, 2005)

I didn't say she was a sweetheart, that was Kenny's words.

Here's his other email:

Yep---she is also 41 years old with 2 kids.  She is like you in that she has also done a few natural bodybuilding shows.  I think she will get her pro card in figure.  Thanks for helping out Marissa.  She is very appreciative. Talk to you later.      KK


----------



## ZECH (Jul 20, 2005)

I was working on it and jodie beat me to it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I didn't say she was a sweetheart, that was Kenny's words.
> 
> Here's his other email:
> 
> Yep---she is also 41 years old with 2 kids. She is like you in that she has also done a few natural bodybuilding shows. I think she will get her pro card in figure. Thanks for helping out Marissa. She is very appreciative. Talk to you later. KK


You should never, ever, ever, never, post information about
a hot girl's two kids or husband -  

 -


----------



## ZECH (Jul 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You should never, ever, ever, never, post information about
> a hot girl's two kids or husband -
> 
> -


Kids yes, husband no.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Kids yes, husband no.


The news of either will spoil my fantasy -  

AFAIC...
She's a HOT older virgin who digs overworked
regular guys nearing middle age


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The news of either will spoil my fantasy -
> 
> AFAIC...
> She's a HOT older virgin who digs overworked
> regular guys nearing middle age


with potbellies and balding heads with a comb over?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> with potbellies and balding heads with a comb over?


That may be someones fantasy!?!?  

I don't think I've become _that_ pathetical yet -


----------



## Velvet (Jul 21, 2005)

She does look a lot like W8 eh?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I was working on it and jodie beat me to it.


her tummy is amazing i never even noticed the tag. her whole body is amazing without the she overdid it look. her smile reminds me of a part i love in one of my kids movies toy story where stewardess barbie is tired of smiling n wants to go home. hmmm to two babies n a hubby maybe?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2005)

n two pics for the guys.


----------



## wild (Aug 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> w8?



What?  lol


----------



## Todd_ (Aug 11, 2005)

I wouldve recognized her if the pic was just of the top of her head


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 11, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> What?  lol


 there used to be a female competitor on the board with the screen name w8 lifter.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> n two pics for the guys.


She won her pro card at the Team U this past weekend.


----------

